# Recovering windowsXP,Vista,Windows7 lost password with UBUNTU CD



## digma (Sep 24, 2010)

*Lost your Windows 7's password and you can not remember it? Even if you have tried your dozens of passwords to open your session, none of them work? Do not panic, you do not have to reinstall Windows completely. *

Indeed, using a single CD of Ubuntu, a free utility, you will be able to reset or change the password of any session of Windows XP, Windows Vista and Windows 7. 

This can also be handy to unlock a computer that you would have recovered and that Windows is protected by a password.This highlights the limited protection of the Windows password. Hence the importance of encrypting your sensitive files and documents , which can not be recovered if they fall into the wrong hands.

Download Ubuntu Linux image or use a free Ubuntu CD for following:

*1) Burn the UBUNTU ISO image to CD & Boot from the CD:*


Ubuntu boots from the CD you inserted
Click on Try Ubuntu (live CD)
Click the System menu.
Click Administration then Synaptic Package Manager.
Click on the Settings menu and then click repostories.
Then check the box maintained by the Free Software community (universe) and click the Close button.
Click the Reload button to update the list of available packages.
Then enter the keyword in the Search field "chntpw" (wait a few minutes he called Quick time that the index is rebuilt) and press Enter.
Click the box next to the package chntpw.
In the menu that appears, click the Select option for installation.
Then click the Apply button.
Accept the changes by clicking Apply.
Chntpw be installed. Click the Close button.

*2) Locate the hard disk:*

With chntpw use to reset the password of Windows, you must locate in Ubuntu the hard disk where Windows is installed to unlock.
Click the Shortcuts menu of Ubuntu and then My Computer. 

Your hard drives are referenced. Find one that contains Windows. If it is not clear, double click on each of them will. 

The hard disk that interests us is the one with the Windows folder. 

Incidentally, note the name of the disk is shown in the File Browser window.

*3) Use chntpw to delete a Windows password:*

With chntpw utility, you can erase the password of any Windows account, freeing access.

Open a Terminal window by clicking on the Ubuntu menu, click Accessories, then Terminal.
Enter the command cd / media and confirm with Enter.
Enter the ls command and confirm with Enter. The list of hard disk drives is displayed. You should see the reference noted above.
Then enter the command cd followed by the reference hard drive containing Windows. In our case, the command is cd FAC4AC2BC4ABE7D9. Confirm with Enter.
Then type the command cd WINDOWS/system32/config to access the Windows system folder where are saved passwords. Press Enter.
Then enter the command sudo-i chntpw Sat and confirm by pressing Enter.
Press the button 1 and press Enter.
SAM is the file that contains the Windows registry. The list of users on your system is displayed. Enter the code located in the RID column beside the name of the user you want to reset the password to zero code preceded by 0x and press Enter. For RID 03E8, the command becomes 0x03e8 here.
Then press the 1 key to erase the password for the selected account and confirm by pressing Enter.
The password is then deleted as you said the message Password cleared. Press! And press Enter to exit from the menu.
Then press the q key, validate and confirm the registration of the change by pressing ahead. Confirm with Enter.
Then close the Terminal window and restart your computer by clicking the Stop button and then click Restart. Confirm the operation and remove the Ubuntu CD in your drive when you are asked. Press Enter.
On the next start, the password protecting the session you are no longer required. This is normal, you just delete it. Before, a password you requested.
You can then set a new password and create a recovery disk to recover if lost.

Enjoyyyy


----------



## silicon_fusion (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing...
Let me 1st to try it.......


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2010)

that's great but will try this only if I forget my windows password ever as I don't use password to log intoi windows 

BTW, thanks for craeting and sharing such a useful tute


----------



## maggiena (Nov 1, 2010)

very useful. There are many password reset tools, but I haven't personally tested them. Windows Password Recovery Basic is a widely spread edition though...


----------

